# maehk giving it sox LOL



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

:lol: he's actually a butterfly... 
dunno why his tail tips look blue lol. weird...
also, he was a SDT and now turning HM like salmon lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks BFC  he is rather lovely indeed. gentleman too.
ill throw up some more good new pics of him in my album in a min.
check it out


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

He is beautiful!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's so beautiful!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks guys! ^_^ im such a proud mummy too!
have loads of pics in my album now. his butterfly color doesnt come out with flash though! he turns turquoise... lol... weird holographic fishy! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------

